# New 1701 Toy Tooling Images



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Last year I was asked to create a tooling master for an upcoming licensed 1701 Original Series Enterprise toy. By clicking the image below, you will be taken to additional images of one of the three paint masters and prototypes that were made from castings of the tooling master.

This model is 15.5" long assembled, features recessed window ports, authentic detailing, clear cast forward engine domes, upper and lower saucer domes and nav lights. The final production line toy will be injection molded styrene and will feature lights and sounds from the original Star Trek television series. I don't know the specifics on that part although I did have lighting features input.

I hope you enjoy the images as much as I did in creating the prototype and the paint masters!  



*http://www.thomasmodels.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=323*


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Tom. did you work on the Master Replicas Enterprise?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Thomas,

When I saw this in San Diego last week, I just _knew_ that it had to be your handiwork. Even though the display model was missing a few pieces, I could tell right off that whomever was responsible had really nailed it on the shape and details. Even the weathering on the front rings on the engineering hull was spot-on perfect (they were still debating whether or not it was weathering or a copper stripe over at the Master Replicas booth - I told them, but we'll see :lol: ).

Congratulations! Another feather in your illustrious cap!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

COOL!!! I'm a sucka for TOS stuff! 

Looks great Tom!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:

May be the first time I buy multiples of a toy!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You should make a logo - "Master by Sasser!"


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey Thom, nice work.

I'd love to have one of your Enterprise models done in the old 18" size that the original AMT kit was done in. Now that you're no longer with PL, is there any way you could arrange something like that so that a kit of that description could come into play for all of us?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Most excellent! When are these available to purchase?


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Thank you very muchs guys. It is much appreciated!

Trek Ace, I think the one in San Diego might have been the third one I painted. I heard that it was very light in color which indicates to me to be the last one I did. It probably was very lightly weathered too. Copper stripe,







.

MadCap, that would be nice but right now I would like to take a break from trek stuff made for personal use, until additional commercial work is offered.

As far as specific lighting features, final appearance, price and availability, I have no details. I know there are several online stores that have it up for preorder right now.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Thomas, in the link you provided you say iit's 15.5" long and a scale of 1/750.
But at a 15.5" length it would be a scale of roughly 1/733, not 1/750.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dang! Not even out in stores and _already_ being picked apart!


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Oops.

15.15", or 384.8MM


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I like it! :thumbsup: 
Plan on getting at least two.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Man, now THAT'S beautiful!! Great work, Thom!!


Wayne


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Who's gonna be selling it?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Oh and by the way, it looks:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Is this the upcomung Art Asylum piece?

Huzz


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> Is this the upcomung Art Asylum piece?
> 
> Huzz


Yes. :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah Thom, that's what I meant. I wish someone would pay you some big bucks to make new tools for an 18" version of your Enterprise. Someone like Revell, AMT, Jo-Han or somebody like that. Then all us hobby guys could build a few of them and display them on the shelf next to our old AMT ones. 

Actually, if you did get such a commission, could you change the assembly design a little from the PL version by making the engine support pylons mount to the Secondary Hull in the same way as they did on the original 18" er? In other words, the two engine halves had the pylons molded on to them and once the two halves were glued together, they fit in two boxes that were molded into the secondary hull.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I like how the 1/1000 PL TOS 1701 kits pylons are set up. Makes it nigh-impossible to have alignment issues and strengthens the join at that point, too.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

I did have some trouble successfully concealing the seam around the pylon connection, but that was probably more a result of my skill, or lack thereof.

The paint job on the one Thomas posted is one of the best I've ever seen -- I particularly like how subtle the darker gray details are, such as the front of the dorsal connector and the underside forward section of the nacelles. The gray is there, but you have to look for it to see, at least in the photos. Very nice! 

Thomas, was the idea with the paint job to match the "notorious" onscreen look?

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Be-you-tee-ful!!! :thumbsup: 

I'll definitely be getting multiple copies of this gem!!
Huzz


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Dang! Not even out in stores and _already_ being picked apart!


Why does William Shatner on SNL come to mind?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

LOL! :lol: 

How ya doin', Scott? Haven't seen you 'round in a while!


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool stuff, Thomas! :thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> I like how the 1/1000 PL TOS 1701 kits pylons are set up. Makes it nigh-impossible to have alignment issues and strengthens the join at that point, too.


Actually, I have to say that I think that thats the worst part of that kit.
I rarely see one where the engines line up and are on the correct rotational axis.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

You must have missed one of the many examples of assembly and alignment like this:
http://www.thomasmodels.com/mikes/1764_35.jpg

No sweat, it takes time and experience to acquire the capabilities to assemble a commercial plastic kit as it was designed to be. :hat:

Keep plugging away, you'll get it! :thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

ThomasModels said:


> You must have missed one of the many examples of assembly and alignment like this:
> http://www.thomasmodels.com/mikes/1764_35.jpg
> 
> No sweat, it takes time and experience to acquire the capabilities to assemble a commercial plastic kit as it was designed to be. :hat:
> ...


I'll pass that along to those other modelers.

Me, I just cut the tabs and pins off and toss everything into an alignment jig I made.


----------

